
Introducing laravel-password - unicodeveloper
https://github.com/unicodeveloper/laravel-password
======
gravypod
I seriously dislike systems like this.

You make it super easy for people brute forcing your passwords to limit the
scope of things that need to be checked. You remove a extremely large pool of
passwords that need to be checked.

~~~
HappyTypist
I don't see a provlem with blocking the top 10k most popular passwords

